# The British Chihuahua Club Champ



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

i thought i would do this as a thread for Sarah, Rachel and Dawn (and anyone else who is coming)
the BCC championship is on the 7th November at Langley Community hall, Langley nr Slough, Berkshire SL3 8BS
the entrys close on the 8th october 
to get a schedule call the show secretary on 02083165030 (do it quick  )
i think its £2 NFC and £9 first entry and £1.50 for the next class 
dawn i hope you are going to enter little Red


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

The schedule is also available on the BCC website

British Chihuahua Club


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Ah maybe should of looked on there first haha thanks chloe


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Louise the entry form is on the website too!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Lou_lou said:


> i thought i would do this as a thread for Sarah, Rachel and Dawn (and anyone else who is coming)
> the BCC championship is on the 7th November at Langley Community hall, Langley nr Slough, Berkshire SL3 8BS
> the entrys close on the 8th october
> to get a schedule call the show secretary on 02083165030 (do it quick  )
> ...


Can anybody just come along to watch ? not to enter a chi .


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Well I was told to keep bags and everything safe because a lot of people come to watch. So by that I'm guessing yes. You usually can come and watch any championship shows just some you need to pay a fee.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Yeah u can go along to watch I did for a few years before I started showing u don't have to pay to get into this one


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

May come along and watch you all,not far from here.Thanks


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Its a bit of travelling but yep I wanna go (Hopefully I don't incur another accident) I tried phoning but no answer so gonna see about entering on line if I can.

Thanks for that Louise.....

Wish I could take Jake as NFC I think it is soooooo unfair 

Deme x


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

you cant enter online but you can download and print out the same schedule from the website that they would send you through the post


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Deme said:


> Its a bit of travelling but yep I wanna go (Hopefully I don't incur another accident) I tried phoning but no answer so gonna see about entering on line if I can.
> 
> Thanks for that Louise.....
> 
> ...


I havnt looked but I think that link leads to a page u can print out and send in
And call and ask if u can take him I know sarah is taking daisy at NFC to the long coat champ
x


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Ok printed off an entry form filled it in and now just gotta post it off.

I am gutted though as I was planning on comming Saturday night so that I was more awake Sunday morning but the only reasonable accommodation I can get is with Travelodge but they want £50 (includes £20 for Red).

I am totally shocked they want £20 for a dog.. I wish I knew some friends or family down there where I could stay but they are all up in Newcastle... wrong direction.

So anyone who sees me on Sunday morning looking half asleep and dozy looking you know why...

Louise I could meet you and follow you there, what time you going?

I am thinking of leaving mine at an unearthy hour of 7am -7.30am and taking a slow steady drive down...

Just kick me as I enter the show ring to make sure I am awake lol

Deme x


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I thought you could only enter NFC if the dog was KC registered, Jake isn't


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

You can but for the lcc I spoke to the secretary and said I want to come but my other dog isn't kc and I don't want to leave her  I might see if daisy can come to this I don't know why not??? I hate leaving her!!!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Did you mean the LKA instead of the LCC or is that another show? I am gonna phone the LKA and see if I can bring Jake as I don't really wanna leave him at home and of course the BCC, it will be great if I can take both as Brian just ignores Jake all day when I am away


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

i think the innkeepers slough might be a bit cheaper than the travelodge / i havent stayed at there but its very close to the show - im thinking about booking there for the BCC depending on a few other things


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

LCC is the long coat chihuahua show, I very much doubt u will be allowed to bring him to lka they. Are really strict on the dogs going in and out.
Give me a call and mabe u can meet us at ours and get a lift with us? 
xx


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Chloe what is that hotel that vicki said she's staying at? Think she said it was about £20? X


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

its was some deal travelodge had on, but its not that price for the slough travelodge on the date of that show


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Dawn if u can take Jake (and I bring daisy) I'll happily love him whilst red is strutting his stuff


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I will definitely come and watch, since its really close to where I live. Are you actually allowed to take dogs with you as a visitor?

And what time are visitors allowed to come ?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

If you look at the schedule off the top of my head I think judging starts at 10 opening time is on the schedule!!

Don't just turn up with your dog  i know some shows dogs are allowed!! NFC is not for competition I don't know what the general consensus on this is maybe Chloe or Louise Could help??

I will be bringing lotus, she will be 5 months so can't be shown for another month but I want her to get use to lots of people or dogs before she enters the ring which is why I'll enter her NFC


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I was also told that when dogs are entered NFC they are not allowed to be carried around but have to go into the tent that is set up for them.

Is it different for each show?

Louise your right when I think about it, it sayss dogs have to be KC to be entered NFC'

I will still see if I can take Jake to Langley in November though, If I can't I can't.

I could meet at yours but will still drive my car as then I if need to leave I can just go without you having to feel obligued to go or me to stay.

I am really looking forward to going, even sent my entry by RD as the post here is pathetic and I wanted to make sure my entry arrived ok.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Rocky said:


> I will definitely come and watch, since its really close to where I live. Are you actually allowed to take dogs with you as a visitor?
> 
> And what time are visitors allowed to come ?


you could enter him nfc and take him - i think last year a visitor brought her chi with her that wasnt a showdog, 

it opens at 9am and judging from 10am prob want to get there a bit early if you want a seat around the ring

Deme there isnt a unentered dogs tent, the show is just in like a hall not a big showground or arena like some of the general champ shows


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh how exciting it will be like a chi people meet  I can see the embarrassment now of perry being kicked out the ring haha


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lol you're silly!!! I'll call on Monday and ask about daisy !!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I too am gonna try calling again to see if I can take jake, I love to take Jake as he loves the attention and seeing all the dogs plus it comforts Red knowing Jake is there.

Watch Red do a sit down protest and refuse to move in the show ring lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hahaha don't worry Dawn when lotus is out shell freak if anyone tries to touch her haha

Btw ziwi peak lamb and liver treats reak and they adore them!! Lotus dances when the bag comes out :roll:


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Dawn we will get red moving in the puppy class today and we will get him best puppy too 
See u at 12 x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Good luck guys xxxxx


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

At the last companion show Red didn't get anywhere... 

But it was experience for him and me...

I have just been to Tesco's and its freezing so I a grabbing the littles ones jumpers and a nice warm Jacket for me.

See ya soon..


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks like I won't be coming, my mums breaks don't feel right and she doesn't want to risk it  hope u have fun dawn, its a nice show I went last year  xxx


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Louise, so glad you made it after all, I enjoyed the day even if it was cold and windy and tried to rain a couple of times. 

Poor Red just didn't like the wind at all... Jake was fine but he's a tough guy..lol

It was great to see your three cuties and tomorrow I'll get on to sorting the photo's


----------



## Tipsy-Tequila (Mar 15, 2010)

sent my entry form back on thurs... so just now nerves and excitement!! Our first show hee hee!! xx


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

What classes are you entered in, I am taking Red and Jake is going as NFC. I am going down on the saturday and staying over night, I just didn't fancy the drive down on the Sunday morning.


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

dawn do u have red in 2 classes?


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

He is entered in 3


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

what classes?
perry is in novice and undergraduate dog and lolly is in novice bitch no point in putting them in a big qualifying class when they have qualified.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Minor Puppy, Puppy Dog and Special Beginners Dog


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

red is still looking a bit ribby so I am feeding him more


----------

